# Crate training and litter training



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 26 2005, 05:05 PM
> *Just wondering about crating and litter training because we are doing both for our dog
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We are training Rex to go into a box with grass...does that count as litter training?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 26 2005, 07:10 PM
> *Oh, and any thing inside of a pan counts as litter training...so yes!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75368*


[/QUOTE]

Good! That is the way I voted! Litter just sounds like a cat thing!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i hate to admit, but i never really crate trained lucy


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lol.. nope! lucy strictly goes outside


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C are crate trained and they "go" on potty pads but the pads are not in a pan... the pads are under the counter in my laundry room ... directly on linoleum floor. This gave them more room to "go"... I have 4 pads overlapped in that area.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 26 2005, 07:55 PM
> *lol.. nope! lucy strictly goes outside
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
-_-


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 26 2005, 05:42 PM
> *i hate to admit, but i never really crate trained lucy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I didn't Ruby either....she was in a crate all the time until she came to us and I just couldn't ...... she goes outside all the time too!!







(we have a cat door).....She learned from following the cats.....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Jun 26 2005, 10:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't Ruby either....she was in a crate all the time until she came to us and I just couldn't ...... she goes outside all the time too!!







(we have a cat door).....She learned from following the cats.....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75464
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thats why they call them SPOILED MALTESE!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I use crates and pee pads with my boys. We're working on going potty outside, but it's been so hot out that I haven't been too consistant this past week. I let the boys have free run of the house now that they are both paper trained, but I liked the idea of crates to give the boys their own little safe place to go. They both hate thunder storms and they just go hang out in their crates during storms. I never lock them in the crates, but they do seem to prefer their crate to dog beds or my bed. Just with traveling so much I wanted the boys to feel safe in a strange place, so it all worked in my case.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We use wee pads inside a dog litter pan.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 27 2005, 09:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what we are doing! I'm using the second nature dog litter system, just without the litter, the tray only
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75596
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, that is what we do.  I found the large size pan fits the wee pads almost perfectly.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------

